# Weather sucks, get together?



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

So the weather looks like it's gonna set in and blow for a while. Anyone else think a get together is needed? 
Where is there a bar with a big screen that we can abuse with some fish porn?
L8, Harry


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

"location x" screening? been wanting to see that one.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

I've got NetFlix's copy of Location X still:whistling:
I've also got a bunch of others, Tapam, a couple from Canada with muskies/pike, a couple of trouty ones, some Beattie outdoor ones, Drift, etc..... We just need a central venue. I live way out on the West side next to Lillian, so I doubt everyone would want to roll all the way out here. If there is a sports bar in town that would let us come in and take over a big screen, that would be cool.
L8, Harry


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

I've got Nervous Water by Beattie. You may already have that one Harry...if not it's another option.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

no wonder netflix wont mail it to me! It has been on my list for a while! I wouldnt mind the drive out west if needed.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

bigspoon17 said:


> I've got Nervous Water by Beattie. You may already have that one Harry...if not it's another option.


I have a copy of Nervous Waters somewhere, somebody borrowed it. I'm actually in that video. I'm the guy that busts his ass in the NC Albie scene:lol: ....and depending which cut/version you got, I also put war paint under my eyes with albie blood :shifty: Man I love that NC crew like brothas.



timeflies said:


> no wonder netflix wont mail it to me! It has been on my list for a while! I wouldnt mind the drive out west if needed.


I got that junk on lock down for a reason :shifty:


----------

